# DLAN: TP-Link oder Devolo



## SiLAnceR (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich musste aufgrund von Nachwuchs mein Büro, das mit einer Gigabit Netzwerkdose, die mit VDSL100 befeuert wird ausgestattet ist, räumen.
Im neuen Büroraum gibt es leider keine Landose  Nun bleibt mir nur Wlan oder Dlan. Mit Wlan erreiche ich gerade nur 27 mbps (Speedtest) bei einer Signalstärke 160 - 216 mbit. Mit der Kabelverbindung hatte ich knappe 100 mbps.

Da Kabelziehen flach fällt, wollte ich Euch fragen, was ich nun tun soll. DLAN? Derzeit arbeitet bei mir im Haus bereits ein DLAN System von TP-Link. Über das TL-PA4010 Kit habe ich meine IP Türklingel mit meinem Router verbunden.
Nun die Frage: Soll ich dieses TP Link DLAN System erweitern oder doch das 650er Kit von Devolo verwenden. Mit Wlan werde ich an die DLAN Geschwindigkeiten kaum hinkommen oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt im alten Bürozimmer einen 300mbps AP und mittels einem 300mpbs Repeater eine Brücke hergestellt die nahezu 300mbit anzeigt. 
Was meint Ihr? Gibts ne bessere Alternative?


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Juli 2016)

DLAN verursacht Stoerungen in deinem gesamten Stromnetz.  Wenn euch Elektromagnetische Vertraeglichkeit wichtig ist, verzichtet Ihr besser komplett auf DLAN.
DLAN ist die reinste Stoerungsquelle. Stell es dir wie ne riesige Antenne vor. Amateurfunker beispielsweise koennen nicht mehr ohne Mehraufwand funken wegen diesem Quatsch.

Eine bessere alternative ist es, Dosen zu setzen und Kabel zu verlegen.

Edit: Versuchs mit WLAN im AC Standard IEEE 802.11ac – Wikipedia


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Dosen zu setzen bzw. Kabel zu verlegen geht leider nicht. Keine Chance.
Meinst das ich es mal mit einem AC AP mal versuchen sollte?


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Juli 2016)

Ja klar. Der AC Standard ist Netto ein gutes Stueck schneller.


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Kannst irgend ne Empfehlung aussprechen. Bislang habe ich nur AC Router gefunden.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Juli 2016)

AC Router koennen doch durchaus als AP/Repeater verwendet werden. Also wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt wuerde ich die FritzBox 7490 nehmen.


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Puh...das wäre doch ein wenig zu heftig!


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Juli 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget?


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Ich sag mal maximal was ein vernünftiges DLAN Set kostet. 

Infrastukturtechnisch sieht es bei mir so aus. 
Router sitzt im Keller. Ein Kabel geht in das alte Bürozimmer hoch. Dort sitzt nun ein AP (Engenius). Mit einem weiteren AP (AVM) der im neuen Bürozimmer sitzt wird eine WLAN Brücke momentan hergestellt. Es wird eine Distanz von 6m überbrückt, da kein Kabel über den Gang gelegt werden kann.
Leider muss ich das so machen, da dass WLAN Signal vom Router trotz offenem Treppenhaus vom Keller ins 1. OG zu schwach ist.

Also bräuchte ich wohl zwei AC APs um eine Brücke herstellen zu können.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Juli 2016)

Naja, kann leider kein DLAN empfehlen aus genannten Gruenden.
Wenn man AC empfangen will, braucht man auch Geraete die das auch unterstuetzen. Wuerde deinen Preisrahmen sprengen.


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Juli 2016)

Das einfachste wäre wohl n AC Repeater von AVM, den im alten Büroraum ans Lan stecken und als AP funken lassen, und nen AC Stick in den PC rein. 
Preislich liegt das wohl dann um 100 bis 120€.


----------



## SiLAnceR (17. Juli 2016)

Kann ich eigentlich ein Devolo dlan 1200+ mit meinem bestehenden TP Link Powerlan zusammen nutzen?


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. August 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss das Thema mal nochmals aufwärmen. Keine Ahnung was bei mir los ist, jedoch verbindet sich mein Fritz Repeater zu meinem anderen AP nur noch mit 140mbit. 
Eine Zeit lang hatte ich zum größten Teil eine 300 - 280mbit Verbindung. Nun nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Könnt Ihr Euch einen Reim draus machen?


----------



## Defenz0r (11. August 2016)

Erhoehter Stromverbrauch in der Naehe? Nutzt jemand in der Naehe eine Kreissaege oder ein anderes stark Stromfressendes Geraet? Die Dinger scheitern dann eiskalt.
Konnte dir die DLAN Dinger eh nicht empfehlen, da Sie noch nicht ausgereift sind.
Ich weiss es aus erster Hand...


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. August 2016)

Hmm....okay. Gibt es anständige APs mit denen ich hohe Datendurchsätze erreiche, wenn ich eine WLAN Bridge über 5m aufbaue?
.


----------



## Defenz0r (11. August 2016)

Wie ich vorher schon sagte, reicht ein Router mit 802.11.ac Standard WLAN-AC-Router Test


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. August 2016)

Wenn ich doch zwei von den AVM Fritz 1750e verwende, sollte ich doch nen guten Speed hinbekommen oder?
.


----------



## Defenz0r (11. August 2016)

Wenn die Sendestaerke gut ist und du ein entsprechendes Empfangsgeraet hast, ja.


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. August 2016)

Mit 5m Distanz zwischen den Repeatern sollte das doch gut tun. Einer von denen hängt direkt am Kabel was vom Router im Keller kommt.
Ich werde mal zwei bei Amazon bestellen und sehen was Sache ist. Scheint mir momentan die beste Alternative zum Kabel zu sein.
.


----------

